# Need help with this



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

You have 110ah batteries. In series the ah do not add together. C/10 is the recomended charge rate . That would be 11 amps. 

Hope that helps some.
Alvin


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

bug man nrg said:


> I am new to this thing and i am getting mixed info on what i have
> i have 12 batteries 990ccr on each of the batteries and 110AH each one .
> 1 WHAT is my AH at 144 volts and how much amps do i have ????
> 2 What charger do i need at this point ??


I thought you had your charger. 


bug man nrg said:


> What is the size and model of the battery charger?
> the charger came from Elcon PFC 2000+
> (Optimized For 120VAC)
> What is the size or output rating of the Honda generator?
> Honda EU2000i


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I assume you mean 990 CCA...which is pretty meaningless outside of starting.

You have 144V * 110AH which means ~19 miles commuting range (50% DOD, 250 wH/m).

Yup, 10A is pretty standard for charging small lead, so you need a 144V 10A charger.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I assume you mean 990 CCA...which is pretty meaningless outside of starting.
> 
> You have 144V * 110AH which means ~19 miles commuting range (50% DOD, 250 wH/m).
> 
> Yup, 10A is pretty standard for charging small lead, so you need a 144V 10A charger.


Zig,

I think he's talking about his boat. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78095


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

major said:


> I thought you had your charger.


this is a new project i am doing the truck thing right now
the boat is fine right now i am doing a road going truck with 12x12volt batteries to start with


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I assume you mean 990 CCA...which is pretty meaningless outside of starting.
> 
> You have 144V * 110AH which means ~19 miles commuting range (50% DOD, 250 wH/m).
> 
> Yup, 10A is pretty standard for charging small lead, so you need a 144V 10A charger.


how do you work out the mile's by the Ah and the voltage??
how do i get more AH for this project??


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

The AH * voltage gives you your energy in watt-hours. The numbers I gave were based on a bug's approx wH/mile, so for a truck it would likely be higher, giving a lower range.

To get more range you have to use batteries with higher capacity, so for just a little more range you'd use 125 AH batteries instead of 110, or for lots more range you'd use twice as many batteries, at 6V instead of 12, and they'd probably be around 225+ ah.

Or...you get lithium which is much lighter, lasts longer, and can use a much higher % of it's sticker rating.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

bug man nrg said:


> how do you work out the mile's by the Ah and the voltage??


Hey bug,

I just went thru this for another guy. See if you can follow this: 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=326006&postcount=23


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

OK i follow this now
i have one more thing i need to know?
IF you can charge on the fly what volts and AMPs would you need to do this on a 144 volt set up this is a BIG IF??


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You need whatever your average usage is, so instead of that 10A charger you need something that puts out 80-100A.


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> You need whatever your average usage is, so instead of that 10A charger you need something that puts out 80-100A.


Thanks
i will look into this with my mate's they are all egg heads that like to work things like this out .i will let you all know what we come up with


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

i had a long chat with my egg heads and they told me it can be made to work but it would take some time and and cash to get this right .
i will need a bit more info to get this thing to work


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

a bit more info needed on this charging on the fly .
How hard is this to do ???
why has no one got this out there???


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

bug man nrg said:


> why has no one got this out there???


because it's hard to do.

It's very difficult to make something that turns a generator that charges batteries/runs an electric motor that turns the wheels more efficiently than just turning the wheels to begin with.

That's why hybrids don't do much better than other efficient vehicles for long distances...they're best in the city, where the electric portion can shine.


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

if it can be made to work at about 80% this would be a start right


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

80% of what? What are the goals?


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

80% of the power and amps to get more miles per trip


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

So you need a gennie that puts out your rated voltage at 60-80A...


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

me and my egg head sat down and we might have a plane on how to do this .I will post what i find we are on the case to see what we can come up with .I do not know a lot about this electric thing but i do fabricate parts for race cars and custom welding


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

info is key for the egg head to work with 
do lithium charge the same way ??
Is it still DC with lithium ??
is it still the same charge rate with lithium


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Compared to ... ?

Assuming you mean lead, lithium can charge at higher rates and does not use a gassing cycle. The standard charge for lithium is constant current to a set voltage, then hold that voltage until the current tapers off to a given amount (CC-CV), but you can also just do a CC charge and cut off instead of holding CV, giving a slight undercharge and longer cycle life.


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

we will set about this in the week and see what we can comes up with this


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

we have come up with some new parts and we will go to the bench for testing after the PRI show in Orlando


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

sorry i was out the loop for a short time but the egg head and i are doing a truck as the test bed


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

MORE PICS of the truck we have in the shop


----------



## bug man nrg (Aug 30, 2012)

we are well on the way with this here are more pics


----------

